# Home Theater shuts off.



## hafferf (Feb 3, 2009)

Good Morning All!!...:wave:
I just purchased a Samsung HT BD2E Home Theater. I have it hooked up to a "550" series 40 incher. I have all hooked up with my Comcast HD DVR cable box. When I turn everything on with my "all in one" button...the Home Theater shuts off in about 12 seconds. If I hit the "aux" button on the remote and hit "power", it comes back on and plays all the rest of the night flawlessly. Even when I turn it all on manualy, it does the same. I have it all hooked up with HDMI cables (two) and an optical cable (Home Theaterto TV). Samsung says to send it back to New Jersey. They have to be kidding me... I just bought it 1/29.
I could sure use some help...:dizzy:
Thank you for the assistance
Fred:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Fred, Welcome to the Shack!

When you say you push the "all in one button" is this on the supplied remote control or your own remote?
Edit: Never mind I see it does it when you do it manually as well,
Do you have the TV sending the auto on signal to the receiver through HDMI?


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Are all your remote control commands originating from your comcast remote?

If it is, quit doing that.  Just for testing purposes, turn the display, audio and cable box on manually with button on the actual components (not the remote).

Sounds like you have a macro that's setup wrong. Its transmitting the power button on signal twice which turns it off on the second pass.


----------



## hafferf (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for your quick reply Tony. My hook-up is as follows:
HDMI from cable box to HDMI "1", 
HDMI from Home Theater to HDMI "2",
Optic cable from Home Theater to "Optic" slot on back of Samsung 550 series LCD. The only other wires are for the speakers.


----------



## hafferf (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you JimP for your reply. I followed you advice and tuned on tv-cable box-home theater, and it shut down (but you know, once I hit aux and power for the HT and it will play for the duration). However, when I go HT-cable-TV, it stays till I turn on the TV, then it shuts off. While I had it on I switched the positons of the HDMI cables, and it still did the same... I think the TV may be part of the problem....:>(((


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Fred, Jim has a good point. 
All Samsung displays have a feature that will automaticly turn on/off other samsung components sending a signal through HDMI, Its called Anynet. Make sure that it is "off" in the LCD displays menu and try using the remote again.
Also make sure that it is off in your other samsung components.


----------



## hafferf (Feb 3, 2009)

Muhahahahahaaaaaaaa....


----------



## hafferf (Feb 3, 2009)

Wyyyyyyy-Reekaaaaa!!.... Tony your a Genius:yay2:
I went into the TV menu and shut of the Anynet and auto shut down and it works. Thankyea! Thankyea! you have the greatfulness of this Ol' almost retired (3 days) Locmotive Engineer...
Thanks Again 
Gratefull Freddie...:wave:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad I could help, 
On a side note I'm a big fan of railroad mostly newer Diesel electric. I have a few photos and stuff on my website here if you want to have a look.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Freddie,

Glad it worked out for you.

Take care and enjoy your retirement


----------



## hafferf (Feb 3, 2009)

Hahahaaa.... Good pictures of the CN Locomotives. We were always amazed by the little burners to heat your tea on that are in the Cab.
Fred


----------

